# what does it mean hgc level 866



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

My gf has been waiting to find out if she has lost her baby. She was given her blood work results that her hgc levels were a reference range of 866. Does anyone know what this means. She has been waiting all day to here from the lab and they won't tell her if that is - or + but that she has to wait to see her DR. who is on Holidays now till January 4


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Do you know how far along she is? HCG levels typically double every 2 days in the beginning so the #s will increase very quickly. The most reliable way to know is to get a second hcg test and compare the scores. If you know how far along she is, you will be able to find out if her levels are in the "normal" range which might provide some reassurance. I had 2 m/c before my one healthy preg. All 3 preg were very very different and I had bleeding with all of them. My blood levels were closely monitored and I bookmarked several websites with hcg ranges on them. I can post some if that would be helpful. Has she had cramping or bleeding? Feel free to email also if you have other questions.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. She thinks she is about 5 weeks. she took urine tests and had two positive this was about 4 days after 3 days of spotting. She went for the blood work today to confirm the pregnancy. If you have some websites that would be great. I am also 6 weeks I wish I had my range for her to compare it to but I don't. She just needs to know and can't wait till the 5th.


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

There is a chart at

http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html

Go down to question #21 How much hcg is in my urine...

HTH!


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

wow the ranges on that chart were huge. but they did help thanks.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd guess that that # is normal for that # of weeks. HTH


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are some links to the normal ranges. Again, a second level will be more indicative of healthy preg than just one level but it might help put her mind at ease. Please note that some of the charts go by weeks since conception and some by weeks since last menstrual period.

http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/le...icles/hcg.html
http://www.realsavvymoms.com/allaboutmoms/hcg.htm
http://www.childbirth.org/articles/pregnancy/betas.html
http://www.ivfer.com/hcg.htm

HCG levels vary a lot. I had frequent levels taken with all 3 of my pregnancies and can look up the #s at 6 wks if that would be helpful.


----------

